# Extruded Concrete Curb Efflorescence



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

> *Most importantly, how do I clean this up?
> *


Have you tried a regular high pressure washer to see if that had any affect at cleaning up the efflorescence?

The use of the acids that you mentioned will etch the concrete and perhaps exasterbate the problem. I'm thinking that the vinegar solution is more or less to neutralize the alkalinity of the concrete and efflorescence and to break apart the deposits much like you would do in a routine cleaning of a coffee maker. You can purchase quantities of white vinegar at a shopping club like Sams or Costco at a reasonable price. I would apply a 50/50 vinegar solution via a pump sprayer, let it set for a while then follow up with a pressure washing. If that is not effective then more aggresive methods will be necessary.


----------



## xquercus (Jun 17, 2007)

When you first suggested a pressure washer I was a bit skeptical. I hadn't really examined the staining close enough.

Looked at it today though and I think you are right on. I suspect a pressure washer will take care of at least 2/3 of the issue. There are areas where, once it became wet in the recent rain, the material became like wet chalk.

Thanks for the suggestion. We'll give it a try!


----------

